# Just Bought & Ate Best Survival Freeze Dried Food I Ever Ate -Campfire Meals Barbecue



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Just Bought & Ate Best Survival Freeze Dried Food I Ever Ate -Campfire Meals Barbecue Beef & Rice in a pouch with a 10 year shelf life. This is my unsolicited recommendation. I was totally shocked how delicious it was. It was so good I'm going to eat it regularly for lunch and dinner at home as well as save up for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI. It lists for $8.95. Just add 1 cup hot/boiling water, stir and let stand for 10 minutes. Got mine from Amazon.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

What brand of survival food did you buy from Amazon. Can you give me a direct hyper link.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Here's Link Per Your Request*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZJLZ19A?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

BBQ Beef & Rice - 2 Serving Pouch
by Campfire Meals


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

zimmy said:


> What brand of survival food did you buy from Amazon. Can you give me a direct hyper link.


Here is a direct link to the company's website.

http://www.campfiremeals.com/


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

Will be looking into some of these, thanks for the information. Thanks Grimm for the link.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Black Bart chili by Alpineaire is my favorite. I have thought about putting it in our chili cook off as a goof. http://www.amazon.com/AlpineAire-Foods-Black-Chili-Beans/dp/B0009W7D5O

http://www.alpineaire.com/us/us/451-60407-black-bart-chili-with-beef-beans


----------

